# Gesucht: S5-CPU 928



## PeterEF (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

für eine längere Testphase Anfang nächsten Jahres suche ich zum Kauf oder zur Miete für ca. 8 Wochen:
-S5 CPU 928xx
-Rack, Stromversorgung
-CP1430 incl. Software (COM1430?)

Kennt jemand eine Quelle?

Peter


----------



## Question_mark (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo PeterEF,
genannte Komponenten habe ich alle, werde diese auch Anfang 2005 für ca. 8 Wochen verleihen können. Angebot kannst Du mir gerne per PN zukommen lassen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## PeterEF (3 Januar 2005)

Hallo
und ein Gesundes Neues Jahr erstmal.

Gilt Dein Angebot noch? Hast Du meine Nachricht bekommen?


Peter


----------

